# The ultimate in laziness is ...



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Skyping your wife who is in another room.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hysterical!!!!


Will never happen in this house...  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not here either.

Unless the Boy is home. 

(Um. . . .you didn't tell her to bring you food, I hope -- that could be potentially dangerous.  )


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

My husband and I used to email when I was working from home. He would be on his computer in the other room, and I would be working in my home office corner. I spent a lot of time working on the phone, and he sometimes needed to talk to me. Now we just sit in our couch corners with our laptops.


----------



## Lord Mahoney (Sep 19, 2012)

My nieces do that.  It's a little unnerving.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Well your wife is never going to accuse you of being overly clingy or touchy feely in the relationship.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I wonder if I can text message to her via Skype? Does that cost extra? Hmmmm.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I call my missis when im gaming upstairs and shes watching tv downstairs, she hates it - i dont see what the big deal is!


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

My hubby and I text each other all the time when we're on different levels of the house.  Beats yelling at each other!


----------

